# Out of date browser ?????



## daveomak (Jan 28, 2018)

You are using an out of date browser. It may not display this or other websites correctly.
You should upgrade or use an alternative browser.


Now what do I do ????


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 28, 2018)

What browser do you use ?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 28, 2018)

I went on Google and typed in " what browser am I using" it has a link and when you click it, it tells what one you have.
Mine said I have (Chrome 62).  Whatever that is.  

https://www.whatsmybrowser.org


----------



## tallbm (Jan 28, 2018)

Dave you can always download and install another browser like google's Chrome browser.
The process is quite simple and painless.  I am assuing you are using IE (Internet Explorer).  If so it is probably good to get away from it anyhow, to many problems in the long run.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 28, 2018)

I am still using Explorer and really don't have any major issues with it.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 28, 2018)

Google play has updated stuff free.. I know for my  Android phone it does.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 28, 2018)

Rings....  Thanks....  This is what I have...  I update it every week or so, looking for new stuff..
NOW...  I do NOT have a friggin clue what this stuff means... 

Internet Explorer 11
Operating system
Windows NT 10.0

Javascript enabled
Yes
&lt;div class="javascript_disabled_note"&gt; NOTE: Other browser settings could not be detected because Javascript is disabled. &lt;/div&gt;
Cookies enabled
Yes
Flash version
28.0.0
Java version
Not installed
Websockets supported
Yes
Browser size
1373 x 845
Screen size
1920 x 1080
Color depth
24 bit
AdBlock enabled
No
Your full user agent string is:
Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 10.0; WOW64; Trident/7.0; rv:11.0) like Gecko


----------



## tallbm (Jan 28, 2018)

cmayna said:


> I am still using Explorer and really don't have any major issues with it.



Updating Internet Explorer is a little more involved than other web browsers, and rolling back to a previous version is almost impossible... if that is ever a need.  
Also IE is very ingrained with the Windows operating system.  Once Microsoft really decides to roll with a new operating system well IE with your operating system can get left behind.

You may not have or see any of these things as issues now but in the long run they are very likely to pop up.  



daveomak said:


> Rings....  Thanks....  This is what I have...  I update it every week or so, looking for new stuff..
> NOW...  I do NOT have a friggin clue what this stuff means...
> 
> Internet Explorer 11
> ...



Dave you are using Internet Explorer 11 on Windows 10.

It is usually a pretty good practice to have a non-windows web browser installed as well.  Internet Explorer is often a bit more subject to viruses and malicious attacks so if it goes down you have an alternate browser that may be less susceptible.
I would recommend you download and try out Google Chrome.
You can also use Mozilla Firefox but I think Chrome is better from the usability perspective.

I use a both Mozilla Firefox and Chrome as they have pros and cons.  I find I use Chrome more for just plain browsing where Firefox is for more technical needs with some of its additional tools and addons that are software related.  If you aren't doing software development/related tasks then you won't need the of the Firefox capabilities I lean on:)

I hope this info helps some :)


----------



## dr k (Jan 29, 2018)

Getting away from IE was the best thing I've done concerning computers.  I should have done it years ago.  I was googling something and on the right side it said download Chrome so I did it.  In a couple minutes I was looking at a browser like IE but was lightning fast without lag time etc.  Keep your IE and download Chrome.  You can use either or and both at the same time.  It is way more simple than I thought it would be.  I still have IE next to Chrome on my task bar but haven't used IE since Chrome was downloaded.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2018)

I use mostly Chrome, but occasionally Firefox.
Both can be downloaded for free & you can transfer all your bookmarks over with a couple of clicks.
Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I use mostly Chrome, but occasionally Firefox.
> Both can be downloaded for free & you can transfer all your bookmarks over with a couple of clicks.
> Al



Al for Google Chrome if you go to the top right corner,open settings go to about chrome,it will automatically update for you
Richie


----------



## dr k (Jan 29, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I use mostly Chrome, but occasionally Firefox.
> Both can be downloaded for free & you can transfer all your bookmarks over with a couple of clicks.
> Al





tropics said:


> Al for Google Chrome if you go to the top right corner,open settings go to about chrome,it will automatically update for you
> Richie



Thanks guys!  That was too easy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2018)

daveomak said:


> This is what I have...  I update it every week or so, looking for new stuff..
> *NOW...  I do NOT have a friggin clue what this stuff means... *
> 
> Internet Explorer 11
> ...





Dave---FYI: You are not alone!!!

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 29, 2018)

I am in the software business and have run three software companies. My advice: *turn off ALL auto-updates, and ignore the warnings. *

I got one of these warnings this morning, from this site. I wish they wouldn't do this. It is especially annoying because I updated my browser (Firefox) just a few weeks ago. I don't need some random site that has nothing to do with software or technology, telling me that I need to update my browser.

Most browsers are open source, which means that any random programmer, without qualifications and without traditional guidance from a senior manager, can add his or her own code to your browser. While bad code is usually found out pretty quickly and removed, you might be one of the unlucky ones to download the version that has the bad stuff, if you simply upgrade automatically, or upgrade when an unwanted, annoying message appears when you visit some site.

But here is the most important reason not to respond to these messages: some sites use the same browser function that generated that message to instead ask you to download some "fix" for a problem you don't actually have. Many of you have probably experienced this, where a message pops up telling you that your computer has been infected or compromised, and you need to take some action, often involving a credit card.

I am the IT manager for our local neighborhood, and many of my neighbors are the same age as a lot of us here in this forum (read "old"). They have been scammed by these messages, and I have to come in and try to undo the often horrible things that were done to their computer.

That wonderful old saying, that all of you have heard countless times, definitely applies here:

*Don't fix it if it ain't broke!! *


----------



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2018)

My browser is working fine now..  I have done nothing to address any fix...  I think it's one of those "ghost" things...  YEP !!!   that's it...  ghosts...


----------



## daveomak (Jan 30, 2018)

Well, it krapped out again...  So, now I'm using Firefox...   Seems to have solved all my problems...  I noticed in available apps, they have an "arduino" controller and build section...  If I knew something, that would be cool....


----------



## tallbm (Jan 31, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Well, it krapped out again...  So, now I'm using Firefox...   Seems to have solved all my problems...  I noticed in available apps, they have an "arduino" controller and build section...  If I knew something, that would be cool....


Good to hear that you are still up and running :)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 31, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Rings....  Thanks....  This is what I have...  I update it every week or so, looking for new stuff..
> NOW...  I do NOT have a friggin clue what this stuff means...
> 
> Internet Explorer 11
> ...



Sounds good anyway.. lol


----------

